# Site General > Site Info >  New to site! What does .1 snake mean?

## Theluciddreamers

New to the site here, and I keep seeing peoples signature which looks like this


0.1 Cinnamon (Callidora)
0.1 Het Pied (Hermia)
0.2 Pastel (Pandora & Philothea)
0.1 Spider (Sophia)
0.2 Normal (Sindri & Nephele)

What do the points mean.  I've seen ones that even have 3.1 normal ball pythons.  Sorry to be a total newbie, but I want to list my snakes in my signature.  I guess listing my guitar pedals, and guitars is a lot easier on Harmony-Central.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

They're not points.

1.0.0 is one male.
0.1.0 is one female.
0.0.1 is one unknown.
0.0.0.4 is the amount of eggs.

----------


## Theluciddreamers

So if someone has.......
3.1.0 ball pythons then that means they have 3 males, 1 females, and zero eggs?

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> So if someone has.......
> 3.1.0 ball pythons then that means they have 3 males, 1 females, and zero eggs?


Nope.

3 Males.
1 Female.
1 Unknown.

The FOURTH number is how many eggs  :Razz:

----------


## stratus_020202

You got it! 

Welcome!!

----------


## JLC

I've never seen an egg count tacked onto the numbering system. 

Typically, it's just a way to show how many of each sex you have. The first number is males...the second number is females...and IF you have some unsexed animals, then they would be the third number. 

0.1 = 1 female
2.0 = 2 males
1.2 = 1 male, two females
0.1.2 = 1 female and two unsexed

----------

BadWolfDoc (10-29-2015)

----------


## Kaorte

> I've never seen an egg count tacked onto the numbering system. 
> 
> Typically, it's just a way to show how many of each sex you have. The first number is males...the second number is females...and IF you have some unsexed animals, then they would be the third number. 
> 
> 0.1 = 1 female
> 2.0 = 2 males
> 1.2 = 1 male, two females
> 0.1.2 = 1 female and two unsexed



The gecko people will sometimes do the fourths place for eggs, not so much with snakes.

----------


## 771subliminal

> The gecko people will sometimes do the fourths place for eggs, not so much with snakes.


crazzy gecko people  :Rolleyes2: LOL

----------


## JLC

> crazzy gecko people LOL


 :Yes:  


 :Razz:

----------


## Theluciddreamers

Thanks to all of you for the help!

----------


## Flatheadhunter33

I wondered the same thing. Thanks for asking and thanks to everyone else for the answers! :Good Job:

----------


## NomiGold

I was wondering as well. I knew they referred to the gender of the reptile, but I never could figure out which was which. Thanks for asking!

----------


## dc4teg

> Nope.
> 
> 3 Males.
> 1 Female.
> 1 Unknown.
> 
> The FOURTH number is how many eggs


I think you mean 3 males, 1 female, zero unsexed  :Razz:

----------

